# Cleaning jig eyes



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

When I get powder paint in my jig eyes they are plactically impossible to clean. That stuff is like iron. Any suggestions?


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

Use forceps right on the jig eye when dipping them in powder. Will prevent paint from getting in them. Little slower than holding them by hand, but on small jigs, it works well for me. Otherwise, buy something from a craft store in the little tool section with a tough needle point and ream the eye before the paint hardens.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Ditto on holding the eye with forceps. It works well for me, just make sure you take the forceps off while it is still warm...... if it completely cools the powder might chip off the head if the paint is up touching the forceps.

I know some others that paint over the eye and say they use a heated needle to clear out the hole. Just make sure you do it BEFORE you cure them and you should be OK.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Definitely clean the eye out before you cure in the oven.


----------



## Ursusguy (May 16, 2004)

I make a lot of jigs that I sell on E-Bay. I powder paint with a fluid bed, reducing the amount of powder on the head, and heat in a toaster oven for 5 min. I remove the jigs from the oven, put on my cooling rack. After they are cool, I use my dremmel tool with the following bits to clean the eyes (see attachments). I use the small carbide drills to clean the excess paint from the eye, and one of the cone shaped diamond burrs to smooth the edge. I put it back in the oven to cure, and the heat does the rest, comes out with a smooth tying surface every time.

Dan


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

Star1pup,
You can save yourself a lot of time as mentioned above by either holding the eyelet with forceps, using a needle or as in my case use a drill bit. There is no need for secondary operations. Just heat, dip in paint, stick needle through, done. Put on rack and bake all at one time.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

cadman said:


> Star1pup,
> You can save yourself a lot of time as mentioned above by either holding the eyelet with forceps, using a needle or as in my case use a drill bit. There is no need for secondary operations. Just heat, dip in paint, stick needle through, done. Put on rack and bake all at one time.


Going to do it this way. Do you heat again after dipping or just go directly to the toaster oven after dipping?


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I bought some jigs from a guy who sells them out of his garage and he told me he cleans the eyes with a mini drill bit from Harbor Frieght. Since I have some small bits from my model building days, I put one in my battery powered Dremel tool and it worked great. The battery model has less torque so it is easier to use on small jobs. Just thought I'd add this to the discussion.


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

It seems a little lost on you that if you don't let paint get in the eyes, you don't have to clean them out in the first place. You'll paint/clean 1/3 as many as I do in the same amount of time with me holding them by the eye when I dip them.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Fish Scalper said:


> It seems a little lost on you that if you don't let paint get in the eyes, you don't have to clean them out in the first place. You'll paint/clean 1/3 as many as I do in the same amount of time with me holding them by the eye when I dip them.


Not totally lost. I cover the eyes with my forcepts and even use foil to cover the swivels on pony heads. Sometimes I still get a bit in the eye and the drill cleans it out quickly & easily. It's a lot quicker than trying to mask the eyes, etc. It works for me so I'll stick with it.


----------

